# EG 30 - 28 oder 32 Speichen?



## StelioKontos (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin  gerade auf der Suche nach einem Laufradsatz fürs neue Enduro.
Als Felgen möchte ich die EG 30 verwenden, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob 28 Speichen ausreichen oder ob ich lieber zu 32 greifen sollte.

Eingesetzt werden sie sowohl im Bikepark als auch auf Enduro Touren (auch in den Alpen).
Das Systemgewicht liegt bei ca 100kg.

Da die fertigen Laufradsätze von Newmen 28 Speichen haben tendiere ich auch dazu, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob 32 Speichen doch die bessere Wahl wären.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2021)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> ob 32 Speichen doch die bessere Wahl wären.


Sind sie bei deinem Gewicht, wenngleich die AL30 in den Pi_Rope bei meinen 95kg auch alles mitmachen. Die EG30 sollen ja noch stabiler sein. 

Der Gewichtsunterschied zw. 32 und 28 sind was? 50gr. für den LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (19. Februar 2021)

Die paar Gramm sind mir egal. Ich frage mich nur warum sich Newmen bei einer Felge für den "Gravity"-Einsatz bei 150kg Systemgewicht im Laufradsatz nur 28 Speichen verbaut. Nur damit die auf dem Datenblatt etwas leichter sind?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2021)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Die paar Gramm sind mir egal. Ich frage mich nur warum sich Newmen bei einer Felge für den "Gravity"-Einsatz bei 150kg Systemgewicht im Laufradsatz nur 28 Speichen verbaut. Nur damit die auf dem Datenblatt etwas leichter sind?


Kostet vielleicht weniger in der Massenproduktion, geht schneller und hält wohl auch.


----------

